
Ask HN: What is your development setup? - ginger123
I am setting up my home office. What is your development setup?<p>* Do you have a sitting desk or standing desk?<p>* Suggest some functional desks for coding.<p>* How many monitors you have? Are they 4k?<p>* What effective resolution and zoom percentage you use for 4k monitors?<p>* What is your development laptop?<p>* What is the IDE(s) and languages you use?<p>* Suggest some functional desks for coding.<p>* How many monitors you have? Are they 4k?<p>* What effective resolution and zoom percentage you use for 4k monitors?<p>* What is your development laptop?<p>* What is the IDE(s) and languages you use?
======
Antoninus
Since mandatory WFH. I'm on a cheap ikea desk and chair combo.

1 x 32" Thinkvision

1 x x1 carbon 7

I use Goland and VScode for our Ts/Go codebase.

In retrospect, I'd invest in a better chair.

